# Liverpool - Rescue pigeon needs new home



## WilfHelp (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,

We live in the L25 area of Liverpool. We rescued a baby pigeon on the 8th of this month, he'd fallen from his nest along with his sibling who died. He couldn't feed so we brought him home and have managed to feed him everyday but now it's becoming more difficult to care for him. He's much more independent now and wanting to be outside and explore but can't fly yet so we can't release him and we don't have any outdoor space that is safe for him. 
We think he's about 30 days old and really want him to go to someone who knows what they're doing to care for him and help him on his way. 

If anyone can take him please let us know so we can make arrangements.


Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing the youngster.

Is this a wood pigeon or feral pigeon?

You might check this link for UK map and resources and rescue help.



http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie....120117&spn=5.773871,14.084473&z=6"]this link


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, 

Thanks for posting that link Treesa.

Wilf the Freshfields Animal Rescue would be ideal if there's any way you can get your bird there. hopefully if they have others your bird can be released along with them and will stand a better chance of adjusting to the wild.

Let us know how you get on.

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello some other places that might help.

Green Mount Wild Bird Hospital
Tottington
Bury
Lancashire
01204 84086

South Manchester Wildlife Rescue 
Alderley Edge
Nr Wilmslow
Manchester
phone Martin 077950 867353

Freshfields Animal Rescue
East Lodge Farm
East Lane
Ince Blundell
Liverpool 29 3EA
0151 931 1604


----------



## WilfHelp (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all, thank you for your replies! 

We were worried about giving him to a rescue centre but I rang the Freshfields Animal Rescue one and spoke to someone who reassured me Wilf would be looked after and mixed with other pigeons when he's ready which will give him a better chance of survival when he's released. 

We're taking him there at the weekend.


Thank you for all your help =)


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Brilliant news, just what Wilf needs to get him ready for the rest of his life!

Well done for all you've done for him/her. 

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes thanks for the update and for helping the pigeon. Jayne


----------

